# First Post Been A Member A Year



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All!!!
I've been a lurker here for a while, since we bought our OB about a year ago. My husband and I have learned a lot of things from you guys that have helped us out. This is the nicest and most helpful forum I have ever seen. All I can say is THANKS!!

Patsy sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

patsybama said:


> Hi All!!!
> I've been a lurker here for a while, since we bought our OB about a year ago. My husband and I have learned a lot of things from you guys that have helped us out. This is the nicest and most helpful forum I have ever seen. All I can say is THANKS!!
> 
> Patsy sunny
> [snapback]94128[/snapback]​


Hi Patsy! Welcome (actually - I'm a newwer member than you are







) & happy anniversary!!! Don't be such a stranger in these parts!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome out of the closet!! Glad that you decided to post. Now do it more!!!!

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome, nice of you to come out of hiding. Congrats on you Outback purchase hope to see you out there one day camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Join in the fun more now, thats what makes it nicer.

action action

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

patsybama,








Hello, and Welcome to the site sunny . Glad you decided to make your first post and that you have been enjoying the forum. We would love to have yall make some or all of the Southeastern Outback Rallies.







Still plenty of time to get on board. Logan's Landing shouldn't be a long pull for you since you are in North Alabama.







Again, welcome to the site, and join us if you can.


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice welcome!! I feel like I already know a lot of you. I'm not sure about the location of Alpine, AL. Is it near Valley Head??

Patsy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the posting side of Outbackers.com patsybama.

I am also from Alabama, Dothan area. 
Alpine, AL is located on Logan-Martin Lake close to Childersburg. Come and join us at the Spring Rally, May 5-7, if yall can. We would love to have yall. We have around 18 Outbackers signed on so far from Alabama, Georgia, Tennessee, Florida, Kentucky, and South Carolina. It is going to be a great rally.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, patsybama!* action

We are glad you have decided to join in!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

patsybama said:


> Thanks for all the nice welcome!!Â I feel like I already know a lot of you.Â I'm not sure about the location of Alpine, AL.Â Is it near Valley Head??
> 
> Patsy
> [snapback]94147[/snapback]​


Patsy,

Here is a link to Logan's Landing in Alpine, AL. We would love to have yall with us. sunny If you make reservations, tell Helen you are with the "Tim Patrick Group" which is the Southeastern Outbackers. Since we have so many going, there will be a 10% discount on the rates also.







Let us know if you can make it and ZoomZoom can get your information posted to the rally. sunny

Logan's Landing


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Patsy, Welcome to Outbackers.com but I have to ask.

Was your keyboard broken that long?
















Glad to have you posting now.

Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME to the family~


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Patsybama! We are glad you have broken your year of silence. Post often and have fun with Outbackers!! action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Patsybama,

Glad to make your acquaintance. We are glad to have you. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action We are sure glad you decided to chime in









Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Patsy, Glad you jumped it, the water's fine!!! *action action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....we're glad you decide to join us and start posting.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome patsybama
Glad you decided to join in the posting









Don


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> patsybama said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the nice welcome!!Â I feel like I already know a lot of you.Â I'm not sure about the location of Alpine, AL.Â Is it near Valley Head??
> ...


May 5-7 is when my husband has National Guard Drill.







Maybe we can make it next time.


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Patsy, Welcome to Outbackers.com but I have to ask.
> 
> Was your keyboard broken that long?
> 
> ...


I see you are from Colorado Springs. My oldest son was born there in the Air Force Academy Hospital...30 years ago!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome Patsybama action 
Where are you in North Alabama? We're in Huntsville, but with my job (sales) I go from Ft. Payne to Muscle Shoals. Try to make one of the rallies if you can. There are some good people around here


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome! 
It is VERY nice here, & I think you will really enjoy it more now that you've decided to join in!









Tami


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Welcome Patsybama action
> Where are you in North Alabama? We're in Huntsville, but with my job (sales) I go from Ft. Payne to Muscle Shoals. Try to make one of the rallies if you can. There are some good people around here
> 
> 
> ...


ROLL TIDE!!
I live in Athens but I work at Redstone Arsenal in Huntsville...we're neighbors!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

patsybama said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Patsybama action
> ...


I take some occasional grief about my Crimson Tide around here, but all in good spirits....I'll be rolling through Athens before daylight tomorrow heading towards Florence. Is Joe Wheeler a nice place to camp? I've never stopped there but it looks nice from 72. We're gonna try to take a couple of weekend trips to get our 3 year old used to camping before we turn him loose around other people at the rallies


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

tidefan said:


> patsybama said:
> 
> 
> > tidefan said:
> ...


Yeah, I've camped there a couple times. We enjoyed the fishing and they have some nice walking trails. It's quiet but we like it.


----------

